# Side bending machine



## FlyingFred (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi! Would really like to know who is making the best side bending machine, and who has the most reasonable price with shipping to Canada. If one of you knows, or has shopped for this recently, please let me know! Thanks.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Side bending machine? All of the bent side guitars I have were formed in two parts (left/right) to exactly match the top shape. Would be made by the luthier.

C


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Cardamonfrost said:


> Side bending machine? All of the bent side guitars I have were formed in two parts (left/right) to exactly match the top shape. Would be made by the luthier.


How did the luthier bend the sides? What did he/she use?

I think the OP is looking for the equipment ("machine(s)") that are needed to make the sides.


----------



## FlyingFred (Sep 29, 2019)

That is correct, Greco. Apparently, no acoustic builders around here...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Joshua House at www.houseguitars.com and Canadian Luthier Supply


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

a lot use a water box ( steam ) and a large heated pipe to get things to bend 

or they use a hand made buck with clamps to pull the steamed wood into shape


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

greco said:


> How did the luthier bend the sides? What did he/she use?
> 
> I think the OP is looking for the equipment ("machine(s)") that are needed to make the sides.


Yup, I get that.

The sides would be the outer profile of the top plate routing jig. So a luthier would make one depending on top shape, and desired side height.

I guess you could buy one (if you were doing a classic shape), but they are not super hard to make, compared to the rest of guitar building.

C


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

Lots of DIY side bender plans out there. I will be making one soon using a light bulb for the heat source. I have a couple of the long screws and will wet the wood and use some foil. Here is one of the first images I saw.











laristotle said:


> View attachment 278146


This is for after your sides are bent and you want to sand the edges into a radius for acoustic guitars and then add kerfing and glue your top and back on.

Regards Peter.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

FlyingFred said:


> That is correct, Greco. Apparently, no acoustic builders around here...


Finally your thread is getting some traction!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

^^ HA!! Bending Machine.

Love it.
C


----------

